# iPod with radio



## changomarcelo (May 20, 2002)

Dear Apple:
I would like an iPod model with AM and FM radio. That would be great and it isn't very difficult to build.
Pleaseeeeeeee!!!!


----------



## adambyte (May 20, 2002)

I wonder if, one took a SONY Casette Walkman, and carved out the tape-playing guts, one would have enough room to store their iPod INSIDE the Walkman. So, radio when you need it, Mp3s when you need it.... heh.


----------



## scruffy (May 21, 2002)

An iPod that recorded sound input would be sweet!  with 10 gigs, you could record a solid week of mp3s


----------



## Izzy (May 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by testuser _
> *I would imagine this would be a big hit on college campuses.  You could use your iPod to record seminar lectures, as well as listen to your burned mp3s.
> 
> Because voice quality does not require as high a bit-rate as music, one could easily store dozens of hours of lectures (e.g. all of one's Chem 101 lectures) on an iPod alongside the music. *



That would be far too awesome...I'm sick of the microcassettes and having to switch them in the middle of final reviews...comon apple get on this!


----------



## Izzy (May 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by testuser _
> *Apple could further help out people like Izzy by creating:
> iDictate
> 
> It will automatically sync with your iPod (just like iTunes), find all recorded lectures, and then use voice recognition technology to transcribe the entire lecture to an editable, text document. *



That my friend...would rock my world like none other...

*drools at the thought of having infectious disease review sheets, endocrine review sheets, cytokine review sheets, etc...*


----------



## changomarcelo (May 28, 2002)

Well, they can also add a cammera too


----------



## evildan (Jun 6, 2002)

Yeah, then maybe it would be worth the money to buy one.


----------



## jmr6809 (Jun 6, 2002)

I too remember the days of using a micro cassette recorder to tape lectures.  I was bothered by the fact that listening to recorded lectures took just as long as did listening to the teacher the first time.  I purchased a Sony Mini Disc recorder and record business meetings, thoughts, ideas, etc. on it and then connect that to my PC running DragonNaturallySpeaking and let the PC convert the audio to text.  I do occasionally have to go back and correct a few mistakes but the accuracy is actually quite impressive.  Plus, this gives me something to do with my PC while I do my work on my macs!

I now have a MiniDV video camera.  I have started taping business meetings and dumping the video via firewire to my DP G4 box.  I chop the video into its relevant components using iMovie and then organize the meeting(s) by topic using iDVD, then burn the result to DVD.  I can give a copy to the client and keep one for myself.  It makes development VERY easy and prevents feature creep because everyone involved has a DVD they can review on which they agreed to specific features.  It is easy for me to go back and review a portion of the meeting to understand better the needs of the client in context.  Also, I do my flowcharts and UML work in OmniGraffle, export the diagrams as images, and include them (with voiceover) on the DVD.  I love OSX and SuperDrive!


----------



## evildan (Jun 6, 2002)

jmr6809, you are awesome!

I really love hearing about people who use technology in the workplace. You seem to have a very great system for using the DVD burner, and I love the movie idea, I should have done that with my last web client...

The project is over a year in development and we still don't have all the features they want!

The original 8 item outline, has now turned into a 4 page novel of features. I had to manually type up the added features just to point out to the client how unreasonable they were being.


----------



## ScottW (Jun 18, 2002)

I'd buy a iPod right now, this second if it included a mini-transmitter that allowed you to tune your care radio to a certain channel and you could just lay the iPod in the seat and listen, same with at home. How cool is that?

Admin


----------



## Izzy (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Admin _
> *I'd buy a iPod right now, this second if it included a mini-transmitter that allowed you to tune your care radio to a certain channel and you could just lay the iPod in the seat and listen, same with at home. How cool is that?
> 
> Admin *



I thought this was already available as an add-on admin...i've seen it in a few places.


Is this what you are talking about?

http://www.everythingipod.com/drill...archTYPE2=FM Transmitters&PRONAMEsort=1&max=8

http://www.lovemacs.com/products/ipod-stuff/sf120.shtml

http://www.myirock.com/players/irock300w.htm

I know I'm saving up money to get one...hopefully by the time I can afford one there will be an upgrade and new features will be added (like recording abilitiy *keeps fingers crossed* )


----------

